# Moving to Dubai soon, need help



## amiklic1 (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi there!

After a questions about salary packages, visit to Abu Dhabi and Dubai with my wife and spending some time there to feel the life and attend some job interviews, I am finally waiting for the package offer next week.

I will work in Business bay area, and will start this summer. Family will come with me.

We have two sons, 15 and 12 yo, and I am looking for any info and advice about where to start from here.

I see that it's not as hard to get into those classes when compared to younger ones, but still there is much to look around and check. I wouldn't rely on ratings of the schools as it sometimes does not reflect the real situation, of course.

Obviously, finding a school > finding a place to live is the line I should go, but I've read the entire thread and still feel I do not know enough to make any step, not to say decision.

We will look for a moderate western lifestyle, 2br apartment or villa, somewhere within half an hour driving distance from Business bay, or along reachable area for red Metro line. We are not looking for anything posh, just a decent place and a good school. We are working with our kids at home here, so we will do there, I believe.

So, my question is basically which schools you would suggest to look, with UK curricullum, which are inside some 1/2 hr. driving distance from Business Bay and still can be combined with affordable place to live.

Hope someone can help!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

deleted


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Dubai College would be my recommendation, by a country mile.

If you must do gems then Jumeriah College is actually pretty good, and 5 mins from business bay.


----------



## amiklic1 (Mar 2, 2014)

No, there is no "must" in choosing the school, just want something decent where kids will get a good education.

We have to decide about place to live, and would set that after we find a school with free chairs for the kids. Not an easy task, obviously, but doable I believe.

What would be a good neighbourhood to live in, in case of Dubai College school and Business Bay as a place of work? Somewhere in Al Barshaa, Al Safa, Al Manara, Al Quoz maybe?

Have to learn about all of those and check everything, though.


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

The KHDA website is a good place to start as it is the government agency who checks schools for quality.

My kids are in a mid level GEMs school which is ok but nothing more, they are soon to raise their prices as they had a discount for the first year and we are thinking of changing (if we can) as there are better schools for not a lot more. Ultimately though it was the only school I could get all 3 of ours into (there's also a Croatian family at our school but the kids are much younger).

It's really hard to provide all of that information as there are so many variables, cost of schools and accommodation probably being the most critical ones. We live in a 3.5 (we have a study which we use as a bedroom) villa in a nice area but the rent is very high (approximately 415k Kuna) the school is about 300k Kuna but we have 3 kids. 

I would start with whether you want a villa or an apartment then choose an area depending on where you (or your partner) are going to work. Take a look at Dubizzle and see if you can find suitable affordable accommodation. Then find schools from the KHDA website that suit and see if they have places and are a sensible commute away. Most schools operate a bus service but this costs and can mean the kids having to get the bus as early as 6am.

Good luck

Paddy


----------



## amiklic1 (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks.

Will make further review and when I'll have more details, will ask for the more specific questions, for sure.

It's along way...


----------



## amiklic1 (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi there!

I got the proposal for the 6 months probation period, during which I would be alone in Dubai.
I was also asked to propose the increase and my needs after that period, when wife and kids will come, (15 and 12 yo).

First period I will work betweeen Jebel Ali Freezone (workshop) and Business bay (offices), but later I will move somewhere close to Battuta Mall as everything is planned to be moved in Jebel Ali Freezone.

The initial proposal, for a Project Manager position, is like this:

1. Salary = 8000 aed 
2. Housing = 4000 aed
3. Medical insurance as a company package, for myself
4. Company's car
5. 1000 aed of fuel monthly paid
6. 300aed of Salik (road fee)
7. Company's phone

I have to suggest the package for the period after the probation, and I am a kind of stuck. What is realistic to ask for? I think that my major expenses would be somewhere around this:

1. Housing = 8000 aed
2. School fees = 8000 aed
3. Medical insurance for the whole family (??)

I need help in figuring out this today, as tomorrow I am asked to come up with the proposal which we will discuss.

Also, can someone recommend some decent not extremely expensive school areound Al Battuta Mall, in some normal distance commute time.


Thanks to anyone helping!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

amiklic1 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I got the proposal for the 6 months probation period, during which I would be alone in Dubai.
> I was also asked to propose the increase and my needs after that period, when wife and kids will come, (15 and 12 yo).
> ...


Hi,
In my opinion, you are going to really struggle on the package that you are being offered.
Your total package will need to cover housing, schooling, food, fun etc.
You arent going to be able to afford a decent life on a total package less than 25-30,000 AED per month with two teenagers to feed, clothe, educate and entertain in Dubai!
As a "project manager" - your salary alone should be a minumum of 15000 AED per month.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## amiklic1 (Mar 2, 2014)

I have just found Choueifat school is in a good range and pretty affordable yet still of good quality.


----------



## amiklic1 (Mar 2, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> In my opinion, you are going to really struggle on the package that you are being offered.
> Your total package will need to cover housing, schooling, food, fun etc.
> You arent going to be able to afford a decent life on a total package less than 25-30,000 AED per month with two teenagers to feed, clothe, educate and entertain in Dubai!
> ...



Thanks mate. That's valuable info. Will consider it, as it's better to shoot a bit higher and than to come down a bit if they negotiate about it.

Hope someone else will also have a hint or two.


----------



## scotishgirl (Mar 15, 2015)

JESS arabian ranches is a great school, you could live around there - motor city perhaps and a fairly easy commute to Jebel Ali. 

the schooling fees aren't cheap but it is an amazing school and I preferred it to the GEMS schools.


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

Ignore JESS it is only open to company debentures so not open to most people


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

amiklic1 said:


> Thanks mate. That's valuable info. Will consider it, as it's better to shoot a bit higher and than to come down a bit if they negotiate about it.
> 
> Hope someone else will also have a hint or two.


What Steve said...

With two teenage kids, you'll need at least 25k a month, maybe even more. Don't think you can go far with this company, they need to double the offer at least.


----------



## BigAndyD (Apr 19, 2013)

That package doesn't sound very generous to fund even a modest western lifestyle with teenagers.

Schooling alone is going to cost around 100k a year for the two kids, and that's before any extra curricular stuff. Groceries will be around 4k pm, utilities might average out around 2k depending on what kind of accommodation you end up in and how much tv and internet you need. You get a car, and if you live close to the metro might not need a second. If you do, rentals are expensive 2k for a small hatchback or saloon, up to 4k+ for a medium SUV. 

Accommodation is the biggie though. Look through the rentals adverised on Dubizzle (the local version of eBay) get an idea of ballpark figures. Be aware though that the system here is a bit archaic and you will need to pay your entire annual rent upfront by cheque. You can usually pay in 2 or 4 separate cheques if you haggle, but you need to factor in how you would find this money for day 1. Some employers will give an interest free advance on your allowance, so make sure you haggle for this as it will ease your finances considerably. 

Good luck.


----------



## BigAndyD (Apr 19, 2013)

Forgot to mention medical cover. You only mentioned cover for yourself. Medical treatment here is expensive and follows the US model. The clinics are really private businesses and the doctors make commission on the prescriptions and treatment. You fall ill and they give you everything! It's very good, but only if someone else is paying. Make sure you get comprehensive cover for your family too.


----------



## varunmsit (Nov 29, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> In my opinion, you are going to really struggle on the package that you are being offered.
> Your total package will need to cover housing, schooling, food, fun etc.
> You arent going to be able to afford a decent life on a total package less than 25-30,000 AED per month with two teenagers to feed, clothe, educate and entertain in Dubai!
> ...


I agree. With this package one will have hard time. For a project manager one least expect 25000 AED. Education is pretty expensive as well as housing. Even after multiple promises accommodation cost is rising. One should keep all the factors in account.
One should also make ensure that entire family medical insurance is covered. In dubai it is not enforced all over.
Just like i come to know that my company, though a big brand does not provide medical insurance for kids. I am not married though


----------



## amiklic1 (Mar 2, 2014)

Good news mates, today I gave my proposal, with what I think is a real salary for the position I am applying for, and the feedback is very good. Right now I am waiting for the letter of proposal, to check if they understood it all well, but basically we agreed on two different scenarios.

The first one is for a probation period, when I will be here alone, and it will look like this:

- basic salary 10.000
- housing 4.000
- medical package (no dental and eye, but have no problems of that type so will live with it for the time being).
- company's car 24/7
- fuel 1000
- Salik 300
- phone


Later, when a family join me (after 6 months), the package will be like this:

- basic salary 14.000 a month
- housing 100.000 a year
- school 60.000 a year
- medical package for the entire family (I will pay the difference if we go with dental)
- company's car 24/7
- fuel 1000
- Salik 300
- phone
- paid round trip back home during holidays
- 1-2 salaries bonus at the end of the year.

The school fee is about what it really costs in the school we are aiming at, as we have help for that, so we'll get the seats.

Anyway, if I don't get above mentioned, I gues I will not be able to even keep my lifestyle I have back home, so no reaon to move here.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

I wouldn't recommend Chouefait as a preferred school. Other better schools to look at.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

amiklic1 said:


> Good news mates, today I gave my proposal, with what I think is a real salary for the position I am applying for, and the feedback is very good. Right now I am waiting for the letter of proposal, to check if they understood it all well, but basically we agreed on two different scenarios.
> 
> The first one is for a probation period, when I will be here alone, and it will look like this:
> 
> ...


Just make sure everything, and I mean EVERYTHING is in writing that it WILL happen, that probation will not be extended, that annual bonus is based on whatever, that sort of thing.

if they don't agree this in writing then walk away.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

The Rascal said:


> Just make sure everything, and I mean EVERYTHING is in writing that it WILL happen, that probation will not be extended, that annual bonus is based on whatever, that sort of thing.
> 
> if they don't agree this in writing then walk away.


Agreed. Otherwise this package looks fine.
Very weird for salary structure to be different during and after probation though.

Also keep in mind that under UAE labour law probation can be a max. of 6 months.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Amiklic1, I don't think that package is good enough for a family. The probation time package is also too small. You will struggle to find anywhere to live on 4000 DHS per month. You will also struggle to find a decent sized apartment/villa for 100,000 DHS per year. You'll probably also need a second car. What about relocation costs? Either shipping your belongings here or buying all from scratch here will cost a considerable amount as well. 
I find it very odd to have a different salary during and after probation. 

This is not a country you would want to struggle financially in.


----------



## scotishgirl (Mar 15, 2015)

*Jess*

A side point - JESS does not only accept Company Debentures, we don't have one. This may be aplicable for the early years but not secondary.


----------

